# Fax-Server unter Windows 2003



## Sinac (3. November 2004)

Hi @all!
Folgenden Problem:
Ich probiere grade einen Fax Server unter Windows 2003 SBS einzurichten.
Die ISDN Karte, CAPI und TAPI laufen problemlos und faxen vom Server aus
funktioniert einwandfrei.
Wenn ich nun das Fax auf den Clients als Ntzwerkdrucker installieren wird auch der MS Fax Client problemlos installiert.
Ich kann jedoch nicht von den Clients aus faxen. Wenn der Assistent zum Senden von Faxen gestartet wird kommt immer die Fehlermeldung "Es konnen keine Faxserverinformationen abgerufen werden" und der Assistent wird beendet.
Mit den Berechtigungen stimmt eigentlich alles und das Problem tritt sowohl mit Windows Server 2003 Enterprise als aich mit den SBS auf. Clients sind Windows 2000 und 98, bei beiden das gleiche Problem.

Jemand ne Idee?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Mbnightmare (4. November 2004)

Ist der Server als Domain-Controller eingerichtet? Wenn nicht dann richte ihn als Domain-Controller ein. Hat bei uns nur so geklappt. Dann sollte auch die Verbindung zu dem Fax-Drucker von den Clients erreichbar sein.


----------



## Sinac (4. November 2004)

Hm, müsste ich mal probieren. Allerdings will ich auch nicht das es dann Probleme mit den bereits vorhandenen NT-Server gibt. Achja, ich habe auch schon gelesen das es nur mit dem SBS laufen soll, weißt du da was drüber?
Das mit dem ADS ist doch aber eigentlich recht sinnlos,oder? Warum sollte das nicht auch laufen wenn der Server kein Domain Controller ist, das tun andere Dienste doch auch?!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Mbnightmare (4. November 2004)

Also bei uns Läuft der Fax-Dienst auch unter dem Win 2k3 Enterprise. Also kann das ja nicht sein das er nur unter dem SBS läuft. Du könntest den Server zu einem SDC machen. Dann sollte er auch keine Probleme mit dem NT-Server machen. Macht natürlich kein Sinn mit dem ADS, aber bei uns haben wir ihn nur so zum laufen bekommen.


----------



## Sinac (4. November 2004)

Was ist denn ein SDC?


----------



## Mbnightmare (4. November 2004)

Das ist ein Secondary Domain Controller.


----------



## Sinac (4. November 2004)

Mbnightmare hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist ein Secondary Domain Controller.


 Also soweit ich weiß gibt es bei ADS unter 2k und 2k3 keinen Secundary bzw. Backup Domain Controller mehr.
Das ADS wird doch eigentlich per Replikation auf alle DCs verteilt und diese sind somit gleichwertig, oder?


----------

